# new sonic the hedgehog movie poster revealed



## osaka35 (Apr 4, 2019)

not sure why they went with the crotch point-of-view shot. 

I'm still not 100% convinced it isn't an elaborate hoax. it feels like they only played 2006 and got their inspiration from that.

November 8th. you going to go see it?


----------



## osaka35 (Apr 4, 2019)

this was revealed on the first, but it was at cinemacon in Vegas, so seems legit.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 4, 2019)

*Vomits a little*

On the other hand they do make things that are so fun to tweak


----------



## osaka35 (Apr 4, 2019)

lol a grinch sequel, falling into old habits, sounds more appetising than this sonic movie.


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 4, 2019)

Does tht curly blue line mean anything if not I think they could of made it somehow say sonic


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 4, 2019)

At this point I should probably confess to never having seen the Grinch.

Also forgot to link this last time


----------



## D4X (Apr 5, 2019)

Honestly, I don't have much faith in the new Sonic movie, but I sincerely hope I'm wrong.


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 5, 2019)

This one's been around for a few months AFAIK


----------



## Pleng (Apr 5, 2019)

CeeDee said:


> This one's been around for a few months AFAIK



Yup I saw it in a thread on this site at least a couple of months ago. Along with another one which gave me nightmares. He looks like he'd fit better in a horror movie.


----------



## osaka35 (Apr 5, 2019)

CeeDee said:


> This one's been around for a few months AFAIK


must have missed it in the other thread about this. my bad XD


----------

